# Désactiver un port usb



## PeonKer (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde ,

Je travaille sur Mac OS 10.6 et je fais de l'automatisation de test sur mac (j'utilise Squish pour l'info).

J'aimerais pouvoir désactiver ou activer un des ports USB de mon mac, de manière à simuler le plug et deplug d'un device.
Evidemment il faudrait que ça soit fait de manière automatique 

J'ai cherché au niveau des commandes shell, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ? 

merci !


----------



## PeonKer (6 Octobre 2011)

Up !

Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Octobre 2011)

PeonKer a dit:


> Up !
> 
> Personne n'a d'idée ?


Bonjour

Surveiller un volume sur un port USB, c'est faisable (quel que soit le connecteur USB).

Mais surveiller tous les ports USB, sans savoir ce qui va y être connecté, je sais pas.

@+


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Une partie du fonctionnement des ports USB est purement matérielle. Il n'est donc pas possible de simuler totalement le (dé)branchement physique d'un device.

Je ne sais pas quelle partie du système tu souhaites tester, mais il est peut-être possible de simuler ce (dé)branchement jusqu'à un certain niveau logiciel, et certainement même d'en faire un peu plus moyennant une modification des pilotes du système.

Toutefois si le test a pour but d'évaluer le comportement de l'ensemble du système, il faudrait plutôt utiliser un interrupteur multiple commandé afin de reproduire fidèlement la (dé)connexion électrique au niveau de la prise.

Pour rappel, la configuration mécanique des contacts dans une prise USB suggère que D+ et D&#8211; sont connectés après et déconnectés avant Vcc et GND.


----------



## ceslinstinct (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Si la question posé était pour un volume ce serais assez simple, ce doit être autre chose.

Pour un modem, j'ai trouvé ceci avec Google (assez vieux comme post, c'est juste pour donner une idée).

http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20041102213340509

En attendant de savoir ce qui est connecté sur le port USB.

@+


----------

